# CAAD 9 with Enve fork?



## blantonator (Apr 25, 2007)

I recently picked up a CAAD9 and the stock steerer is a little short. I was thinking about replacing the fork with an Enve I have laying around. The rake is slightly lower at 43*. I've read the A-C is a little shorter too. 

Anyone done this before? Will it change the handling of the bike?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I've long been confused with Cannondales fork rake. I have had two caad 9s and a caad 5 all wich say they have a 45 deg rake. I have pulled all three forks out of said bikes and every one of them has a sticker on them that clearly says 43. I have put a 43deg 3T fork on my bikes and have been fine. A couple of deg won't make much diff anyway.
Pull your fork out and look for the sticker. Mine were a white sqaure with two boxes on them. One box said 43 the other box said 45 and both were checked in the 43 box.


----------

